# Professor Halbuna



## Danjo (Jan 24, 2005)

This one is for John Bishop or whoever wishes to comment. I have seen this man's name come up a few different places, but nothing much is said. He was Kajukenbo, but who did he train with and what "style" of Kajukenbo did he teach? I hate loose ends, so I thought I would ask those here who would know. Thanks.


----------



## John Bishop (Jan 24, 2005)

Well I was going to say to check out the "Who's Who" section at the Kajukenbo Cafe, but it appears that S.G.M. Halbuna's bio was one of the files that was lost in one of our many server problems.

Here's a link to his bio until I can get one back on the Cafe:
http://www.usadojo.com/martial-artists-biographies/martial-artist-joseph-halbuna.htm

His most senior students would be GM Max Togisala, GM Bob Mashmieir, and GM Thomas Mitose, to name a few.


----------



## Big Pat (Jan 24, 2005)

Jose M. Fraguas in his book The Masters Speak has a ten page Q/A with S.G.M. Joseph Halbuna. Mr. Halbuna is referred to as one of the "hard way" Kajukenbo teachers. You can also read more about him @ www.pckilohana.com/passings.htm.

EKP RIP 
Big Pat


----------



## Doc (Jan 25, 2005)

Big Pat said:
			
		

> Jose M. Fraguas in his book The Masters Speak has a ten page Q/A with S.G.M. Joseph Halbuna. Mr. Halbuna is referred to as one of the "hard way" Kajukenbo teachers. You can also read more about him @ www.pckilohana.com/passings.htm.
> 
> EKP RIP
> Big Pat



I noticed on the page a mention of "Kimo's" passing as well. Hadn't seen him in about 7/8 years. He frequented the Jiujitsu class of Dave Belman at the Torrance YMCA (Southern Cal) along with Dom and Helen Corollo. I was there often and enjoyed my interaction with Kimo. A nice man. I've been lucky to know so many greats.


----------

